# St Margaret of Scotland



## bertmce (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been trying to obtain details of this ship's ervice as a ospital Ship in the Eastern Med. during WW1 but there seem to be no records that can be accessed. Has anyone any further information?


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

bertmce said:


> Has anyone any further information?


... a few links with some information. Not sure if it is specific enough to your search?

http://www.qaranc.co.uk/hospitalships.php

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...D=-992574&FullDetails=True&Gsm=2008-02-12&j=1

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/royalmail.html

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=result


----------



## bertmce (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions. I have a copy of 'It's a Long Way to Tipperary'.
There seems to be no records of the Service History of this ship available.
The National Archives revealed two items regarding missing equipment and also about her being taken over for ilitary Service, but that is all.
I will keep searching.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Ship!*



bertmce said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. I have a copy of 'It's a Long Way to Tipperary'.
> There seems to be no records of the Service History of this ship available.
> The National Archives revealed two items regarding missing equipment and also about her being taken over for ilitary Service, but that is all.
> I will keep searching.




Balantia (1) 1909 W.I. Inter-island service, 1916 became hospital ship St. Margaret of Scotland, 1918 reverted to Balantia, 1922 sold to Khedivial Mail, renamed Boulac. 2,467 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships B/slides/Balantia-01.html


Hope this helps a bit
joller6


----------



## bertmce (Aug 29, 2008)

Still no further forward with a record of her War Service!


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

ST MARGARET OF SCOTLAND (No YA.19) was provided and equipped for the royal navy by the Scottish branch of the British Red Cross Society. All the staff were Scotsman and the £20,000 raised by flag-days and other activities also provided twelve ambulance motor-launches for the use in the Dardanelles, Egypt and Salonika. 

They may be a good avenue to try


----------

